# samsung s3 mini memory



## Slyvan (Mar 7, 2015)

My Samsung s3 can't allow me to install apps on external memory. Is there any app that can allow this?


----------



## Devpro (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello Slyvan 
If your device is rooted (if not there is a safe guide to follow here: http://www.oneclickroot.com/device/samsung-galaxy-s3-mini/ ) you can download an app from the Play store called link2sd and that is the solution to your problem 
Keep me posted,
Devpro


----------



## Slyvan (Mar 7, 2015)

Devpro said:


> Hello Slyvan
> If your device is rooted (if not there is a safe guide to follow here: http://www.oneclickroot.com/device/samsung-galaxy-s3-mini/ ) you can download an app from the Play store called link2sd and that is the solution to your problem
> Keep me posted,
> Devpro


Thanks Devpro for the input, I appreciate it very much. Will check the link and will keep you posted.....

Slyvan


----------



## Devpro (Mar 9, 2015)

Remember that you have to have two primary partitions on the sd card in order to use link2sd.
Hope rooting goes well,
Devpro


----------



## Slyvan (Mar 7, 2015)

Devpro said:


> Remember that you have to have two primary partitions on the sd card in order to use link2sd.
> Hope rooting goes well,
> Devpro


Hi, creating partion on sd, do I use pc to creat partion or an app?


----------



## Devpro (Mar 9, 2015)

There's an article here that directly applies: https://awanstuff.wordpress.com/201...ink2sd-in-any-android-phone-with-screenshots/


----------



## vembutech (Feb 9, 2015)

May be check this https://karthikkn.wordpress.com/201...ard-on-your-android-phone-without-rooting-it/ whether this helps.


----------

